# Recognize name.



## alex_ornelas (Mar 27, 2014)

Can tortoises recognize or learn their name. I know they cant come like a dog would but can they learn their name?


----------



## wellington (Mar 27, 2014)

I doubt it. However, if they recognize you as the food god and come to you when they see you, because they think you have food and you say their name as they start over, you can make people think it came to you because you called it by name


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't think they hear regular sounds like we do. More like vibrations.


----------



## alex_ornelas (Mar 27, 2014)

Okk. Nd yea my tort never sees me bring him food i leave for school at like 7 am and he just huddles in a corner and stares at me like wtf dude i was sleeping. XD


----------



## Saleama (Mar 27, 2014)

Actually, they will come to you like a dog and even beg for food like one...sort of. I know people who have adult sullys that follow them around there back yard where ever they go. When there are no people to follow, they follow each other (there are three of them, two Sulcatas and a Leopard)

My 8 month old Sulcatas come when I open their table top and they run around looking excited when I speak to them. My leopards couldn't care less. They hang out under their moss like pretty little rocks. The only reason I know they move is there is stuff in the water and the moss has been moved. Sometimes I will catch one or two of them eating leftovers when I go to remove the old food and put in new food.




alex_ornelas said:


> Okk. Nd yea my tort never sees me bring him food i leave for school at like 7 am and he just huddles in a corner and stares at me like wtf dude i was sleeping. XD



Man, if I didn't feed my guys before 7 am I think they would climb out of the table and knife me in my sleep! I even wake up on weekends to feed them and then I go back to bed. I had to go to the store one morning to get them food and when I got back I swear I saw them hiding plans to kill me in my sleep if it ever happened again!


----------



## alex_ornelas (Mar 27, 2014)

Ill look forward to that when my sulcata get bigger he still quite small thanks


----------



## wellington (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes, like I said. When they learn you are the food god, they (some) will follow you or maybe even other humans. It's not you they care about or want, it's the food.


----------



## Kirin (Mar 27, 2014)

My boy Thor, will come to me when I call him. He will walk over and just sit beside me. He loves for me to pet him and to scratch his shell. So I believe they know more then what we think they do. Just my opinion.


----------



## Dorrie Siu (Mar 27, 2014)

Maybe Dorrie just likes to follow me around. When we go for our walks, I start off behind her and I tell her to walk. She starts off and I go right next to her. Today I went in front of her, and I was walking backwards so I can keep an eye on her. Wherever I walked, she turned the same direction I was going. In the meantime I kept saying "This way, Dorrie! Come on!" The neighborhood kids want a tortoise now haha.


----------



## alex_ornelas (Mar 27, 2014)

Thats adorable


----------



## ascott (Mar 27, 2014)

You all are very funny, very human and very funny. I will not go into how human traits, habit, routine simply offer hints to torts play into what humans have a need to interpret as reciprocated behavior....

 Enjoy.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: RE: Recognize name.*



ascott said:


> You all are very funny, very human and very funny. I will not go into how human traits, habit, routine simply offer hints to torts play into what humans have a need to interpret as reciprocated behavior....
> 
> Enjoy.



   "like"


----------



## EricIvins (Mar 28, 2014)

They can be trained to respond to sound. Matter of fact, most Reptiles can be trained to respond or do specific behaviors to specific sounds.


----------



## Peyalice (Mar 28, 2014)

Saleama said:


> Actually, they will come to you like a dog and even beg for food like one...sort of. I know people who have adult sullys that follow them around there back yard where ever they go. When there are no people to follow, they follow each other (there are three of them, two Sulcatas and a Leopard)
> 
> My 8 month old Sulcatas come when I open their table top and they run around looking excited when I speak to them. My leopards couldn't care less. They hang out under their moss like pretty little rocks. The only reason I know they move is there is stuff in the water and the moss has been moved. Sometimes I will catch one or two of them eating leftovers when I go to remove the old food and put in new food.
> 
> ...





Wow! My lil man doesn't even get up until like 8:30! He wakes up and then slowly walks over to his bowl, while falling asleep and waking up along the way lol crazy how they are all different.


----------



## alex_ornelas (Mar 28, 2014)

Peyalice said:


> Saleama said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, they will come to you like a dog and even beg for food like one...sort of. I know people who have adult sullys that follow them around there back yard where ever they go. When there are no people to follow, they follow each other (there are three of them, two Sulcatas and a Leopard)
> ...





I kinda force oliver awake i leave for school at 7 so he wakes up while im getting his food and water for the day and i turn in his light before i leave since I'm the only one home by that time ahah if he could he'd sleep longer


But yea it is funny they all have diff personalities


----------



## Reptile_lover (Mar 29, 2014)

most tortoises don't have actual ears sooo I don't think they can


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: RE: Recognize name.*



Reptile_lover said:


> most tortoises don't have actual ears sooo I don't think they can




They can sense vibration in waves that may or may not (science doesnt know) be interpreted in sound.


----------



## alex_ornelas (Mar 29, 2014)

I always thought that kinda thin layer of skin on side if their head that kinda looks like a drum was their ear


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 30, 2014)

Turtles and tortoises don't need the actual exterior 'ear' structure to 'hear.' The tympanic membrane that you see just behind the eye is the turtle's 'ear.'

This is a good read:

http://www.anapsid.org/reptilehearing.html


----------



## alex_ornelas (Mar 30, 2014)

Thats cool


----------



## Star-of-India (Mar 30, 2014)

You know, Alex, I was brought up by a very scientific couple, happened to be my parents, both college educated bio-sci people. My father a Harvard Biology PhD and professor of botany (actually vegetable crops) at UC. Davis. He'd be 99 this July if he were still around and I was told constantly to not anthropomorphize animals as that was wrong and that was the science of the time. 

Nowadays it is beginning to be understood in evolutionary science that our very special attributes as humans, while in many ways peculiar to us as humans, have a basis in the behavior and genomes of other animals. So, while I'm not at all sure of the degree of any of the interactive capabilities of the various tortoise species, I'll bet you there's a lot more there than just lust for food. 

Just my two cents. 

Doug


Actually my reply was meant for Ascot...

Doug


----------



## alex_ornelas (Mar 30, 2014)

I agree that even though we may not know a whole lot about torts their is something more to them than just the just for food. I bet I'm not the only one on this forum that looks at their tortoise and believes that their tortoise can fell love and love us back in certain ways we just may not recognize as their form of affection. Or i could just be crazy about that last part.


----------



## RussianTortxo (Apr 1, 2014)

I have a little story, my tortoise was walking in the opposite direction and was already fed for the day, while he was still walking I called his name and told him to come here, he perked his head and turned a little and then turned around and walked right up to me and just sat there staring up at me.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 1, 2014)

RussianTortxo said:


> I have a little story, my tortoise was walking in the opposite direction and was already fed for the day, while he was still walking I called his name and told him to come here, he perked his head and turned a little and then turned around and walked right up to me and just sat there staring up at me.



Can you get this on video? It would be interesting to see it


----------



## RussianTortxo (Apr 1, 2014)

I definitely will next time


----------



## ElfDa (Apr 1, 2014)

My tortoise, Penny, seems to have learned several phrases.

Penny
Kitty
Boots
Greens
Mazuri
Papa
Penny where's the kitty?

The last one is hysterical. She likes to sniff cats, stuff her face in their fur, and generally invade their personal space. 

She follows is around the house, and even appears to get jealous when we baby talk to the cats, and will come and stand on a my foot and stare at me, until I pet get. 

We joke that she thinks herself a cat. 

Sent from my Coolpad Flo using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 2, 2014)

The sulcata that have come to me ready for the heated box and pasture grazing have limited interaction with me. They could careless one way or the other. 
Fred on the other hand needed one on one time for the better part of a year or so, and he sees me and heads straight over. He does the same with Karen, my wife, who has very limited interactions with â€œmy tortoises". Because he looks up and heads over, she will look for a dandelion blossom and hold it for him, so he's learning too. 
My question is the opposite of yours. Is it possible for a tortoise to train a new behavior in a human? Even without making a sound?


----------



## alex_ornelas (Apr 2, 2014)

ElfDa said:


> My tortoise, Penny, seems to have learned several phrases.
> 
> Penny
> Kitty
> ...



I would love to see a video of her thats just adorable


----------



## Star-of-India (Apr 2, 2014)

Excellent point/consideration, Cowboy Ken. Truly makes me smile about the question of who is teaching whom?


----------



## RussianTortxo (Apr 3, 2014)

Elfda, that is so adorable. I have a queen sized bed that sits on the floor and my sisters dog was laying on my bed and I was holding Arnold and wanted to see how Arnold reacted with a dog and both my dogs are scared of him, they don't know what he is so they just run off, which is obviously better this way incase if it was reversed and they had an interest..but anyways, I let Arnold walk to my sisters shih Tzu on my bed and he walked right up to the dog and the dog for scared and tried using his face to cover Arnold with my blanket. It was so weird yet so hilarious that I was laughing so hard that it happened too quickly to film it. Afterwards Arnold continued to crawl to Charlie and even lowered his head to "sniff" ( looked as if he was trying to sniff the dog) tortoises are so weird yet so unique in their own way. I think Arnold has selective hearing because when I say his name when he is on my lap he will turn his head and look up at me yet when he's in his enclosure walking around or just sitting in a spot, I will call him to walk to me and sometimes he does but other times not. And he always eats at noon everyday so I think he is used to his schedule by now to know that when I'm calling him, it's not to eat. I personally think when I call him and he comes to me is when he just wants to have some attention. 

Also is yawning of a tortoise normal? At the Tampa zoo, I saw a huge tortoise yawn and saw my aquatic turtles yawn (before I gave them to a better home that had more swimming space available than a tank) and even see Arnold yawn every once in awhile. I don't know if they yawn like us humans do or if it's indication of being sick, but I always chuckle when I see it happen cause you see their little tongue and it's just so cute!


I am always checking on my tortoise and often stay in my room just to make sure he's doing well and so I personally think he has recognized my face and my voice since I interact with him and hold him everyday and give him his soaks and food and etc. I think my tortoise makes a great addition to my life. Gives me something to love more than myself, and put him first before everything, like he is my kid while I wait to have human kids.


----------



## ElfDa (Apr 4, 2014)

I have a video floating around Facebook of Penny reacting to "Penny, where's the kitty?" I'll dig it up. 

We have a full sized futon on the floor, and when we sleep in late, she'll come and find us. XD

What baffles me is how she reacts totally differently toward my identical twin sister. Won't even come out of her shell-- but as soon as I say her name, her head pops right out!

The phrase "aww, it's okay, Penn'!" will make her slowly poke her head out and look around. 

Sent from my Coolpad Flo using Tapatalk


Some day I'm going to wake up to a tortoise sleeping on my feet. She has already slept beside the futon, probably because she's seen the cats do it. 

Oh she also hoards cat toys. In her hide box. That she never uses. 

Sent from my Coolpad Flo using Tapatalk


----------



## Saleama (Apr 4, 2014)

Star-of-India said:


> You know, Alex, I was brought up by a very scientific couple, happened to be my parents, both college educated bio-sci people. My father a Harvard Biology PhD and professor of botany (actually vegetable crops) at UC. Davis. He'd be 99 this July if he were still around and I was told constantly to not anthropomorphize animals as that was wrong and that was the science of the time.
> 
> Nowadays it is beginning to be understood in evolutionary science that our very special attributes as humans, while in many ways peculiar to us as humans, have a basis in the behavior and genomes of other animals. So, while I'm not at all sure of the degree of any of the interactive capabilities of the various tortoise species, I'll bet you there's a lot more there than just lust for food.
> 
> ...





Couldn't agree more. So many people talk about how for years and years tortoise care was wrong and how they have discovered or adopted the "new" way because of the bad science. So while they readily accept that, they are unwilling to even entertain that they might be wrong concerning the behavior and itelligence of tortoises. Here is what I know from my brief experience. My sick baby box turtles used to eat from my hand. When I started giving them shots every day, they started running from me? Learned behavior? They got well and continued to hide for a few weeks and now, they will come when I call again and eat from my hand once more. Huh? So it would appear that they know that I am no longer giving shots with their food and they are not hesitant to come forward now? My sulcatas will sit under their lamp when I look in on them. Don't move a bit. But if I knock on the side of the table they run as fast as they can to the food stone without seeing food. I used to have to pick them up from the back of the table with a back scratcher because I can't reach. Now I call them to come and they do so. Interesting though, is that they will not respond to me in any way when they are out in their play yard on the patio. It is almost like they are children that do not want to come in at night. My Leos kind of just sit around like pretty rocks so with them I have no idea, lol.


----------



## alex_ornelas (Apr 4, 2014)

RussianTortxo said:


> Elfda, that is so adorable. I have a queen sized bed that sits on the floor and my sisters dog was laying on my bed and I was holding Arnold and wanted to see how Arnold reacted with a dog and both my dogs are scared of him, they don't know what he is so they just run off, which is obviously better this way incase if it was reversed and they had an interest..but anyways, I let Arnold walk to my sisters shih Tzu on my bed and he walked right up to the dog and the dog for scared and tried using his face to cover Arnold with my blanket. It was so weird yet so hilarious that I was laughing so hard that it happened too quickly to film it. Afterwards Arnold continued to crawl to Charlie and even lowered his head to "sniff" ( looked as if he was trying to sniff the dog) tortoises are so weird yet so unique in their own way. I think Arnold has selective hearing because when I say his name when he is on my lap he will turn his head and look up at me yet when he's in his enclosure walking around or just sitting in a spot, I will call him to walk to me and sometimes he does but other times not. And he always eats at noon everyday so I think he is used to his schedule by now to know that when I'm calling him, it's not to eat. I personally think when I call him and he comes to me is when he just wants to have some attention.
> 
> Also is yawning of a tortoise normal? At the Tampa zoo, I saw a huge tortoise yawn and saw my aquatic turtles yawn (before I gave them to a better home that had more swimming space available than a tank) and even see Arnold yawn every once in awhile. I don't know if they yawn like us humans do or if it's indication of being sick, but I always chuckle when I see it happen cause you see their little tongue and it's just so cute!
> 
> ...





I totally agree with the whole child thing i consider my sulcata as my child and i treat him like a fragile baby xD. One thing ive experienced is he was in my bak yard and bout to eat something he wasn't supposed to and he dropped it and kinda went in his shell and looked at me as if he was in trouble. And when ever im holding him he's out of his shell but as soon as someone else touches him he's in his shell and timid. They are quite unique animals. If i don't say so myself
I


----------



## Elohi (Apr 4, 2014)

I have to say, after watching that box turtle video yesterday, I'm a little more open to the idea that tortoises and turtles are capable of greater intelligence than they are often given credit for. I think many of us know that intuitively, but may be, like myself, unable to explain why or even work with the animals enough to really find out. I know what I'm going to be doing when my kids are grown up! Hahaha


Elohi(Earth)[TURTLE]


----------



## RussianTortxo (Apr 4, 2014)

This morning I went to see Arnold as he was walking around his enclosure and I put my hand in and he walked over to my hand and was rubbing his face on me


----------



## Briony Wright (Apr 19, 2014)

If my youngest, Isla, is up to mischief and I call her name she usually either walks up to me or turns around and walks away to do something else


----------



## YourAverageReptileLover (Oct 29, 2014)

Reptile_lover said:


> most tortoises don't have actual ears sooo I don't think they can



Tortoises have ears, but they have "internal" ears. Hard to explain. They can hear, but probably differently than people do.


----------



## Alaskamike (Oct 30, 2014)

This discussion has been had here several times in different forms. What do tortoises think ? Feel? Know? 
All we have to go on is what we observe ( behavior - response to stimuli) and what we know of their needs ( food, heat, sunlight, safety, water). The rest is fun speculation. 

There is an amazing video on U- tube of a retired man who takes his large sulcata for a daily walk. A mile or more. Through neighborhoods on the sidewalk. He grazes on grass and visits a park along the way. It follows him like a dog. Habit? Training? Attachment? Who knows. 

We are always learning new things about animals.


----------



## ChloeCrull (Nov 7, 2014)

As mentioned above, animals commonly associate you with food. However, I observe and spend time with my Russian tortoises frequently. I limit the amount that I handle them, due to the fact that I would hate to put them under stress, but I have noticed a difference over the past months. They definitely "know" who I am compared to other folks around the household. They squirm and flee from others a lot more than they do with me. It makes me feel special, but then I realize that I'm just a walking salad bar for them!


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 27, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I don't think they hear regular sounds like we do. More like vibrations.


 I remember back at school we learnt that torts do not hear voices and sounds. Therefore, how are they to recognize their names? After I got a tort I confirmed that torts do not hear: I'd call my tort, make different sounds, and so on, but there would be no reaction whatsoever from my tort's side.

At the same time I have read that torts do hear: researchers and scientists do disagree and this is normal. This is not 
mathematics where: 1+1=2 and no two persons can disagree.


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 27, 2015)

YourAverageReptileLover said:


> Tortoises have ears, but they have "internal" ears. Hard to explain. They can hear, but probably differently than people do.


 They have "inner ears," fair enough, but they can only hear *vibrations*.


----------



## Lyn W (Mar 28, 2015)

My leopard will respond if I make clicking noises. If his head is tucked in he tends to ignore his name but if I make a clicking noises with my tongue he will bring his head out and look around at me every time.

As for tortoises changing human behaviour - well mine certainly has me well trained in our routine!


----------



## Gillian M (May 9, 2015)

EricIvins said:


> They can be trained to respond to sound. Matter of fact, most Reptiles can be trained to respond or do specific behaviors to specific sounds.


 How can they be trained to respond to sounds if they do not hear? Appreciate answer. Thank you.


----------



## Gillian M (May 9, 2015)

RussianTortxo said:


> I have a little story, my tortoise was walking in the opposite direction and was already fed for the day, while he was still walking I called his name and told him to come here, he perked his head and turned a little and then turned around and walked right up to me and just sat there staring up at me.


 Hi. Fair enough, that could have happened, but your tortoise could have walked towards you when you called its name by mere chance. I still insist: *reptiles* *do* *not* *hear* *sounds-* *they* *feel* *vibrations*.


----------



## Gillian M (May 9, 2015)

ChloeCrull said:


> As mentioned above, animals commonly associate you with food. However, I observe and spend time with my Russian tortoises frequently. I limit the amount that I handle them, due to the fact that I would hate to put them under stress, but I have noticed a difference over the past months. They definitely "know" who I am compared to other folks around the household. They squirm and flee from others a lot more than they do with me. It makes me feel special, but then I realize that I'm just a walking salad bar for them!


 Hi. I agree with what you said as far as food is concerned: torts run for food, and obviously know their owners. But does that mean that they hear? I don't think so.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 9, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> : *reptiles* *do* *not* *hear* *sounds-* *they* *feel* *vibrations*.


The crust of the biscuit here is the definition of hearing and sounds. Sounds are vibrations in the air.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 9, 2015)

They seem to be able to hear low frequency sounds, infrasonics, in a range we cannot, with an overlap at the high range of their hearing and the lower range of ours. So they cannot hear high sounds.


----------



## Gillian M (May 9, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The crust of the biscuit here is the definition of hearing and sounds. Sounds are vibrations in the air.


 It seems that you are convinced that torts-and all reptiles hear.


----------



## leigti (May 9, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> It seems that you are convinced that torts-and all reptiles hear.


I believe that's what he is saying. I think that even if they don't "hear" how or what we do they still have that sense.


----------



## Gillian M (May 9, 2015)

leigti said:


> I believe that's what he is saying. I think that even if they don't "hear" how or what we do they still have that sense.


Sorry-I don't understand your qestion. Would you please re-phrase it? Thanks.


----------



## leigti (May 9, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry-I don't understand your qestion. Would you please re-phrase it? Thanks.


There was no question, it was just a statement.


----------



## Gillian M (May 9, 2015)

leigti said:


> There was no question, it was just a statement.


 Please re-read *your* alert and notice what you *asked*: 'If they don't "hear" how or what do they still have that sense?'
Is that not a question?


----------



## leigti (May 9, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Please re-read *your* alert and notice what you *asked*: 'If they don't "hear" how or what do they still have that sense?'
> Is that not a question?


"I think that even if they…"is the beginning of a statement. Basically I'm saying I think they here in someway and I think that's what Ken was saying also.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 11, 2015)

alex_ornelas said:


> Can tortoises recognize or learn their name. I know they cant come like a dog would but can they learn their name?


No


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 11, 2015)

They have a timpanic membrane that vibrates when we call them. There is not a more social tortoise then Bob and all he thinks is I am the food goddess, and that;'s why he follows me around, not because he LOVES me.He follows me continually. He states at my bedroom window....they do not hear.


----------



## mike taylor (May 11, 2015)

I pm'ed you Maggie !


----------



## mike taylor (May 11, 2015)

There's a small tortoise on YouTube that comes to a whistle .


----------



## dmmj (May 11, 2015)

Mine call me by name, does that count? I don't answer them though, that would just be crazy.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (May 11, 2015)

I remember reading a study close to 40 years ago that concluded that turtles/tortoises were as smart as rats, but that since they are difficult to motivate it's hard to test them in a reliable and repeatable way. 

My box turtles definitely respond to my voice. 

The only word they respond to is "worms," with a protracted rolled r, sung out in my best Barbara Wodehouse imitation. It signifies the feeding of worms and slugs. Occasionally when I need to find them at night I'll trill out, and they'll come out...but they've also learned that a light at night means I'll take them in if they show up.


----------



## puffy137 (May 11, 2015)

Do you mean Barbara Woodhouse ? The british lady who trained dogs ? She was famous for calling ' Walkies' .I think your turtles have come to associate the sound of your voice with food . My greek herd come out when they hear the rustle of plastic bags containing their Lettuce & other veggie bits. I suppose I should call them by name but there are just too many of them .


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 12, 2015)

All of my female RF respond to my wifes voice. Not mine.
My male only comes when I call him. Not her.
Strange, since I'm the one with the food!


----------

